# question on faux-wall in a theator room



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,
i'm still debating where to setup my home theator.
I got a room that is fully surrounded by concrete ( walls, floor and ceiling )
ceiling is at 96" but has 12" steel beams at the ceiling height. I can still use the 96" ceiling height as the closest beam to the wall is about 8 feet from the wall. I do have a problem that I would need the projector at my feet instead of above.. I do not think this is much of a problem ? or will installing a enclosure cause some loss in sound ?

also, I'm thinking of building a faux wall.. so i can always go behind the room to run more wiring, do tweaks here and there when I want.. install a starry ceiling etc.

what you guys think ??

the concrete is already insulated with that hard foam, and drywalled with 5/8" drywall with that accoustic sealer etc.. but i'm thinking adding another wall would benefit me anyways.

see attached pic:









the large wall is the exterior wall.. only one access in is in that door on the bottom right of the picture.
I would then build a wall as like in the picture out of 2x4 or 2x6 for accoustic properties etc. and would give me permanent access to the back of the setup.
I could also vary the shape if that would help. I could go like a trapese or other.

ideas, comments all welcome.. need to plan this properly : )
I'm also planning probably a dark almost black cork floor since i'm not a big fan of carpets.. at worst.. an area rug. also seating.. whats the best ? couches or single seats ? any rules of thumb for height on the 2nd row ?
anything else to keep in mind ?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't help you on the wall, but I recommend that you try to move the seating toward the back of the room. The present location of the front couch is very near to the room center and the center of a room is where sound nulls and peaks are the worst.


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks for the reply 
ya the seating is not set.. and thats exactly the kind of constructive answers I need : )
thanks bud..

keep em coming! : )


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

my main question is would anyone want/need a faux wall ? like a wall behind a wall.. or its just a big waste of space. would I have any benefits to a wider/longer room ?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you're referring to a screen wall..then yes!
It gives you the opportunity to have an AT screen with speakers behind..That in turn allows you to have a wide scope screen..
The other benefit is that with the speakers behind the screen, you are able to move them away from the side walls, eliminating boundary issues..
Also, you have greater control over acoustics, by being able to cove the front wall with insulation and having bass traps in the corners..


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,
i'm talking about that interior wall ( the thinest one on the drawing ).. it currently does not exist. I'm debating building it so I can run wiring easily etc as well as speakers. I definitely want the center behind the screen.. but never thought about the sides.. sounds like a great plan. 

another question, I love the idea of those curved screens kind of like imax/omnimax feel, can any of today's projectors deal with a curved screen ? i'm looking at the epson pro 6100 or the 8500ub. their website does not talk about curved screens..or i dont think so.

also, placement of the amps, game consoles etc? any better place.. I'm thinking not at the back as I may get reflections back on the screen.. or should I just keep in the room below the theator on the drawing and run those IR repeaters instead ?

tons of questions I know.. he he


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

LiVeR said:


> Hi,
> i'm talking about that interior wall ( the thinest one on the drawing ).. it currently does not exist. I'm debating building it so I can run wiring easily etc as well as speakers. I definitely want the center behind the screen.. but never thought about the sides.. sounds like a great plan.


Ah! I see what you're suggesting now..It sounds like a good idea..to have access for additional wiring etc..but I think it's going to cause more problems than it's worth..

To do that successfully you would have to build a "room within a room" where the inner area is completely isolated from the outer walls..and if it's just to give an access area for wiring, then there are other ways to do it..

I realise that solid concrete walls present problems for running hidden wiring but I would suggest another way that's much easier to do..
I would build in overhead soffits..These could also be used for housing sidewall lighting..
If you have a screen wall, then the soffits could run past the screen and then drop your wires down to the speakers behind the screen.. 



> another question, I love the idea of those curved screens kind of like imax/omnimax feel, can any of today's projectors deal with a curved screen ? i'm looking at the epson pro 6100 or the 8500ub. their website does not talk about curved screens..or i dont think so.


That will depend on the projector being used..you can sometimes get away with a slight curve, providing the projector lens has a good depth of focus..



> also, placement of the amps, game consoles etc? any better place.. I'm thinking not at the back as I may get reflections back on the screen.. or should I just keep in the room below the theator on the drawing and run those IR repeaters instead ?


With that length of room, you won't be troubled by any reflections from equipment lights, with the gear at the back of the room..


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

great ideas ok sounds great. I like the idea of lighting in a bulkhead.
I've been also dreaming about a star ceiling for years.. I may try that as well.

I'm looking to install those 2'x2' sub-floor wood/plastic pieces that tongue/groove in each other.
but i'm afraid in vibrations.. I was thinking of gluing them down and together to lower that vibration.
also, reading on here.. people suggest I put sand in the sub-floor where speakers will be sitting.
Your suggesting I hang them in the walls ? if so I wouldn't have to put sand in the sub-floor ?
I was thinking about making a frame over the subfloor to fill with sand accross the entire room.
I need those subfloor tiles just in case i ever get a small water leak.. it will go to the drain without damaging anything.. and over that.. make that wood frame everywhere.so nothing really sitting on the concrete.

anymore ideas ? 
thanks again !


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

I would say no, bigger room would be way more valubale then false wall. Do an AT screen wall on the front to hide speakers and such and leave the rest alone.

Run enough extra wires and cables that your are safe for the future. Or line in my case with a drop ceiling and can run stuff over the ceiling if ever needed.

persoanly I would get your projector on the ceiling also, and you are ging to need a riser for that second row of seating.

Curved screen is normally so make up for distortion caused by using an A-morfic lense for constent height. So unless you know you are going to use an lense that causes this don't do it.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

LiVeR said:


> I'm looking to install those 2'x2' sub-floor wood/plastic pieces that tongue/groove in each other.
> but i'm afraid in vibrations.. I was thinking of gluing them down and together to lower that vibration.


If you're not putting down carpet, then you need a non resonating, non vibrational material instead..Cork being a very good substitute..


> also, reading on here.. people suggest I put sand in the sub-floor where speakers will be sitting.
> Your suggesting I hang them in the walls ? if so I wouldn't have to put sand in the sub-floor ?


Unless you have very tall speakers, it's most likely that the speakers will need to be off the floor, for the tweeters to be at the correct height..In which case the speakers will need to be on solid stands behind the screen..


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks for the clarification 
ya.. i'm thinking cork too.. some real nice stuff out there.
for the speakers..so stands are better then wall mount correct, I assume less resonance or transmission by being on the floor vs being attached to the wall ?
either way works for me.. I just want to know what is considered the best way to do it.

wish there was a list of do's and dont's he he.. 

thanks again !! : )


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It will depend on the speakers you use..Mounting them to the front wall will re-enforce bass frequencies, but may muddy the sound..It's better to move them away from the wall..

The simplest method of mounting them is to build a shelf out from the wall, extending the width, enough to cover the L&R speakers..
If the speakers are very heavy, then support legs can be added..


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

ok thanks for the clarification : )

so would it be any use for me to machine some speaker brackets to fit my speakers so they are off the floor.
I think I could even make them movable for better aligning the sounds.. or would putting them on arms screw something up ?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The advantages of using one long shelf to mount your speakers is that positional changes of L&R speakers and angling of the speakers is easily done..


----------

